# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour ninh chữ tết 2013, du lịch vịnh vĩnh hy, khuyến mãi năm mới, tết quý tị 2013

## tancuong_abctravel

*LH: Cty Du Lịch Biển Á – ABC Travel

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909.778.227*

*Tour Ninh Chữ - Vịnh Vĩnh Hy*

Thời gian : 3 Ngày - 2 Đêm - Giá tour : 1.288.000 - 1.545.000

Loại tour : Trong nước - Khởi hành: TP.HCM

*Tour khuyến mãi Ninh Chữ Vĩnh Hy*

_Cách Sài Gòn khoảng 300 km, Ninh Chữ là một điểm du lịch nổi tiếng với biển xanh cát trắng tuyệt đẹp, với vịnh Vĩnh Hy quyến rũ bởi địa thế hiểm trở, được bao quanh giữa biển cả và rừng núi bạt ngàn … Đến với Ninh Chữ để tận hưởng không khí trong lành miền biển, vẫy vùng dưới làn nước xanh mát, ngắm hoàng hôn tím trên những triền cát trải dài, hay xuôi về những thôn nhỏ thơ mộng ven cửa biển… Tất cả đều mang lại cho du khách cảm giác hòa mình với thiên nhiên, với trời trong mây nước thanh bình._

*NGÀY  01: TP. HỒ CHÍ MINH – NINH CHỮ*

05h30: Xe và HDV ABC Travel đón quý khách tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành đi Ninh Chữ. Dùng điểm tâm sáng tại Dầu Giây. Tiếp tục cuộc hành trình trên xe đoàn tham gia các trò chơi vui nhộn, hát cho nhau nghe, thi hát karaoke, nghe thuyết minh về huyền thoại các vùng đất mà đoàn đi qua…
11h30: Đến Mũi Né Đoàn dùng bữa trưa tại NH Hưng Phát (Mũi Né). Trên đường đi đoàn nghe giới thiệu về tháp Chàm Pôshanư – một công trình kiến trúc văn hóa độc đáo của người Chăm Pa; di tích Lầu Ông Hoàng – nơi ghi dấu mối tình lãng mạn giữa Hàn Mạc Tử và Mộng Cầm. Tham quan rừng dừa Hàm Tiến, bãi đá Ông địa.
14h00: Đến Ninh Chữ, nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi. Tắm biển, tham gia các trò chơi vận động trên biển: Đưa nước về nguồn, đá bóng tình nhân, kéo co tình yêu; đua ghe ngo trên cạn, bước chân thần tốc, đi tìm nàng tiên cá…

*NGÀY 02: NINH CHỮ - VỊNH VĨNH HY*

07h00: Dùng điểm tâm sáng. Tự do tắm biển
11h00: Dùng cơm trưa.
14h30: Xe đưa quý khách đi Vịnh Vĩnh Hy, tới bến tàu bắt đầu cuộc hành trình khám phá thiên nhiên.
Tham quan Bãi Thùng, Bãi Cóc, Bãi Vách Đá, ngắm Đầm Đăng. Tàu đưa quý khách tới bãi Bà Điên tắm biển, lặn ngắm san hô (tự túc).
17h00: Về lại đất liền. Xe đưa đoàn về Resort.
18h00: Đoàn dùng cơm tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Ninh Chữ.

*NGÀY 03: LÀNG GỐM BÀU TRÚC – DỆT MỸ NGHIỆP*

06h30: Đoàn dùng điểm tâm sáng, khởi hành đi tham quan Làng gốm Bàu Trúc tìm hiểu nghệ thuật làm gốm bằng tay độc đáo, duy nhất tại Việt Nam. Tham quan Làng dệt Mỹ Nghiệp…
08h30: Đoàn về lại Resort nghỉ ngơi, tự do tắm biển.
11h00: Trả phòng, dùng cơm trưa. Nghỉ ngơi
11h30: Khởi hành về lại Tp. Hồ Chí Minh. Trên đường ghé mua sắm đặc sản tại Ninh Thuận, Bình Thuận.
19h00: Về đến Tp. Hồ Chí Minh, xe đưa đoàn về điểm đón ban đầu. ABC Travel chia tay quý khách hẹn ngày gặp lại! Kết thúc chuyến tham quan.

*GIÁ TRỌN GÓI:*

            Lưu ý:Trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi miễn phí, từ 05 đến dưới 11 tuổi tính ½ giá vé (ngủ chung với bố mẹ)
Khách đi tour kèm theo 02 trẻ em dưới 05 tuổi phải đóng là 50% phí tour.

*GIÁ TRÊN BAO GỒM:*

-               Vận chuyển: Xe Aero Space, đời mới, máy lạnh.
-               Lưu trú: Resort 3* đầy đủ tiện nghi. (Từ 2 – 4 khách/phòng)
-               Ăn uống:
     + Bữa chính: 05 bữa cơm phần, tiêu chuẩn 70.000đ/ bữa
                 + Bữa sáng:   01 bữa có bún, phở, hủ tíu… có café, giải khát
                                          02 bữa Buffet.
-               Bảo hiểm du lịch trọn tour: 10.000.000/trường hợp
-               HDV: Nhiệt tình, vui vẻ, thuyết minh suốt tuyến.
-               Vé tham quan theo chương trình.
-               Tàu tham quan vịnh Vĩnh Hy.
-               Khăn lạnh, nước suối chai (Aquafina) 500ml/khách/ngày; nón DL, thuốc y tế

*GIÁ CHƯA BAO GỒM:*

-               Thuế VAT
-               Chi phí cá nhân ngoài chương trình
-               Tiền bồi dưỡng tài xế, hướng dẫn viên, nhân viên phục vụ.

*ABC TRAVEL – LỮ HÀNH CHUYÊN NGHIỆP !

ĐC: 890 Quang Trung, P.8, Q. Gò Vấp, Tp. HCM

ĐT: (08) 22293779 / 0909.778.227

Yahoo: tancuongtravel

E.Mail: tancuongtravel@gmail.com*

*ĐẶT TOUR: Vui lòng gọi 0909.778.227*

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

đi chơi thôi nào?

----------


## tancuong_abctravel

úp..............úp

----------

